# InputTextArea - Attribut Rows dynamisch befüllen



## y0dA (26. Jun 2007)

Hi!
Ist es möglich das Attribut rows mit einem Wert aus einer Bean zu befüllen?


```
<h:inputTextarea id="messageOutId" value="#{element.message}"
	cols="50" rows="5" styleClass="txtklein" disabled="true" />
```

Folgendes habe ich schon getestet mit "blub" Datentypen: String, char, Character
und bekomme immer eine ClassCastException.

```
rows="#{placeDetail.blub}"
```


----------



## Rydl (26. Jun 2007)

ich denke da muss schon ein zahlenwert drin stehen... also in deiner blub-variablen


----------



## y0dA (26. Jun 2007)

Also du meinst ein Integer?

hmm ma testen.


----------

